# divorce in spain



## yosheryosh (Mar 4, 2013)

I was married in spain to a spanish woman, anyone know how long it takes to process a divorce here? If both parties agree to sign the paperwork, what is the processing time?


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

yosheryosh said:


> I was married in spain to a spanish woman, anyone know how long it takes to process a divorce here? If both parties agree to sign the paperwork, what is the processing time?


I checked out the internet a couple of months ago for a friend. Apparently one can do it without a lawyer and it takes I think just a couple of months. Ask at you local court.

Another friend, they were married in the Philippines, did it and again it took just a few weeks. Very straightforward.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

I've heard it can be done in a few weeks. Friends of ours looked into it a few years ago because at the time their kids would have stood a better chance of getting into the school they wanted if they were from a single parent family.


----------



## yosheryosh (Mar 4, 2013)

larryzx said:


> Another friend, they were married in the Philippines, did it and again it took just a few weeks. Very straightforward.


I don't understand, your friend got married in philippines? They then divorced in Spain?

I got married in Spain, and am looking to divorce in Spain.

Thanks


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

yosheryosh said:


> I don't understand, your friend got married in philippines? They then divorced in Spain?
> 
> I got married in Spain, and am looking to divorce in Spain.
> 
> Thanks



I do not know what you do not understand. You made the point you were married in Spain. I said, "I checked out the internet a couple of months ago for a friend. Apparently one can do it without a lawyer and it takes I think just a couple of months. Ask at your local court."

I was then expanding the answer and making the point it does not matter where one was married, if they now live in Spain, they can still easily get divorced in Spain.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Chopera said:


> I've heard it can be done in a few weeks. Friends of ours looked into it a few years ago because at the time their kids would have stood a better chance of getting into the school they wanted if they were from a single parent family.


WOW!!!!

What lengths some people go to for their children's education simply astounds me


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> WOW!!!!
> 
> What lengths some people go to for their children's education simply astounds me


I am very seriously thinking about renouncing my UK nationality (I have dual) because if I have UK nationality I cannot take my non EU wife to UK without a lot of paperwork If I only have another EU nationality, in my case that would be Irish, I can take her without any paperwork other than her residencia and our passports.


----------



## yosheryosh (Mar 4, 2013)

larryzx said:


> I do not know what you do not understand. You made the point you were married in Spain. I said, "I checked out the internet a couple of months ago for a friend. Apparently one can do it without a lawyer and it takes I think just a couple of months. Ask at your local court."
> 
> I was then expanding the answer and making the point it does not matter where one was married, if they now live in Spain, they can still easily get divorced in Spain.


Obviously I wasn't talking about your first three sentences. 

RE: your second sentence. They were Spanish, expats or Filipinos and married in Philippines? They registered the marriage in Spain? Then divorced in Spain? 

Hence, my reply. Who knows what you meant. If English is not your first language, I understand.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

yosheryosh said:


> Obviously I wasn't talking about your first three sentences.
> 
> RE: your second sentence. They were Spanish, expats or Filipinos and married in Philippines? They registered the marriage in Spain? Then divorced in Spain?
> 
> Hence, my reply. Who knows what you meant. If English is not your first language, I understand.


Sorry that I confused you.

My first post contained two sentences:


_Another friend, living in Spain, were married in the Philippines, a Brit and a Filipino, they did not register the marriage in Spain, but got divorced in Spain. It took just a few weeks. Very straightforward. _

Anyone living in Spain, can easily get divorced in Spain.

So:- _anyone know how long it takes to process a divorce here_ 
The answer to your question, as both Chopera and I said, is: A few weeks. Hope that's what you wanted to know.


----------

